# Frankreich - Gezeitentabelle Atlantik



## Dummfisch (25. April 2007)

Hallo, 
im Juli fahre ich auf die Ile d'Oleron. 
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich im Netz Gezeitentabellen für die Gegend finden kann?
Die Boardsuche und Google haben nichts gebracht.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## detlefb (25. April 2007)

*AW: Frankreich - Gezeitentabelle Atlantik*

wie wäre es mit:

http://www.wxtide32.com/


----------



## Dummfisch (29. April 2007)

*AW: Frankreich - Gezeitentabelle Atlantik*

Danke Detlef,
das werde ich mal testen. Sorry für die späte Meldung, 
bin krankheitsbedingt ein paar Tage ausgefallen.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------

